# ALSA on a new HP zv5000 (zv5120us)

## ace315

I have recently installed Gentoo on a new HP laptop, it's one of strange hardware, that is, integrated wireless card, wide screen, etc.

I'm not a gamer, and the radeon driver for XFree works to my satisfaction with the ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP, though it does sometimes have a "snow effect" in the middle of the screen when something is updating it's display (for example, a gnome-terminal that has text flying by as it compiles something).  The weird thing is, it doesn't seem to matter if the updates are ocurring on the current workspace or not.  If that can be fixed, I'd be glad, but it's not on the top of my list.

The wireless card doesn't work at all.  There is a button built into the laptop that is used to enable/disable the wireless card, but it seems that this must make a call to the kernel, as it only works in windows, and not in linux.  In linux, the dmesg disables the IRQ because "nobody cared!".  The chipset fot the wireless card I know works because I've gotten the same chipset on a desktop card working.  However, this is also not very imparitive.

The single most annoying thing that doesn't work is sound.  According to lspci, I have an "ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller", which corrosponds to the atiixp module.  However, this is the output of dmesg:

(I believe the IRQ 5 is the wireless card, but it shows up while sound is trying to initialize, so I'm not positive, if not, then I guess I was wrong a couple paragraphs up):

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30

08:19:30 2004 UTC).

irq 5: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010aa4f>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010ab39>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010adcc>] do_IRQ+0x127/0x136

 [<c01093d8>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c012030c>] do_softirq+0x40/0x94

 [<c010ada8>] do_IRQ+0x103/0x136

 [<c01093d8>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c023ee4f>] acpi_processor_idle+0xd2/0x1c4

 [<c010709f>] cpu_idle+0x2c/0x35

 [<c04946d6>] start_kernel+0x190/0x1cf

 [<c049440f>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x110

handlers:

[<c02e27a7>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

Disabling IRQ #5

atiixp: codec read timeout

... (repeated hundreds of times)

atiixp: codec read timeout

AC'97 2 does not respond - RESET

atiixp: codec read timeout

atiixp: codec read timeout

AC'97 2 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.

ATI IXP AC97 controller: probe of 0000:00:14.5 failed with error -5

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

Out of curiosity, I began to look through the atiixp.c file, and found the email address of the author and e-mailed him with this problem, to which he responded:

 *Quote:*   

> It's not directly related with the sound stuff, but it's an ACPI
> 
> problem (or USB).  Try to contact with the ACPI or USB developers.
> 
> Or, at least, you can update the kernel.  It's often fixed in the
> ...

 

I disabled all ACPI and USB support, recompiled the krenel, mounted /boot, backed up old bzImage, copied new one, umounted, rebooted, same problem.

I have the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1 kerenel, btw

Any suggestions?

----------

## ace315

*bump* please at least read the post, only 6 people have viewed this post as of now (and I think one counts as me). Also, I wanted to add something about the touchpad in case anyone knows about it:

it's an ALPS touchpad, however the ALPS kernel patch only makes it not work in a logical way (trying to move the mouse makes the mouse on the screen move very very slowly, and it always starts moving from the same point if you lift your finger, that is, it'll jump back to the center of the screen when you touch the touchpad again)  The unpatched kernel works fine, though.  I tried using the synaptics driver, but I can't get the right-most part of the touchpad to work as a scroll pad like it's designed to.

Has anyone else had this experiance? I think it may simply be the values in the XF86Conf file, but I've played around with those with no luck.  Is there a way I can get debug output for the mouse? (readable output, not cat /dev/psaux).

----------

## mizery de aria

If you get anywhere on this issue feel free to reply to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179684&highlight=zv5120us as I will be documenting as much as I can regarding this particular laptop.

----------

## brothersK

zx5000 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 the same problem.  :Sad: 

----------

## ebeye

I am having the same problem with my nx9110 as far as sound goes.  For the wireless, have you emerged the madwifi-drivers?  They work like a charm in mine if I disable the alsa drivers.

----------

## Skraut

Ditto 2.6.7 CK-5

Pavilion zx5280 (zx5000 series)

This is really annoying.

----------

## mikecore

I have a HP Pavilion zv5034us with the same sound chip.

I was able to get it to work with the 2.6.7-gentoo-r10.

I build alsa support into the kernel then used the snd-atiixp driver.

It was working fine until i did a emerge sync and a emerge -u system and a emerge -u world.

Now its broke and i need to fix it. it only worked for me with this kernel I couldn't make it work with anything else.

also the wirless.  I have it kinda working, I used ndiswrapper and the windows driver I was able to bring it up and scan for AP's. My button even works but I can't surf the net. it real weird. haven't missed with anymore gave up after three days.

----------

## Skraut

mikecore,

I don't know if this helps, but I managed to get the sound working.  It still generates a ton of errors in my dmesg, but it does work.

The problem is whenever a sound played, it would kill my internet connection.  I don't know if the sounthbridge couldn't handle sound and wireless at the same time or what.

This led me to picking up a Dlink DWL-G650 with the hope of getting it to work with madwifi,

however I couldn't get madwifi to compile, but I do have the card working via ndiswrapper, and the sound does not disconnect me.

I still would much rather have the card working with madwifi, so I'm trying to track it down, but in my experience that is what you will need to do, either choose sound or wireless, and if you want both, you'll need to get a wireless cardbus card.

----------

## Twelc

Same problem with a ZV5230EA  :Sad:  (IRQ 5, atiixp)

I checked on Windows :

> Broadcom 802.11b > IRQ 18

> Agere Systems AC'97 Modem > IRQ 5

So is it the modem ? speaker of the modem ?

I also have lots of stuff like that :

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

No idea if that's ok...or bad  :Very Happy: 

What do u think ?

----------

## yosoy

I have a zv5000 with a atiixp sound card. I've had other problems with making this baby work as god demands. But the main issue that i just cant live without is SOUND.

I've managed to modprobe the snd-atiixp module, start ALSA, run alsamixer, Unmute, and voila.

Then when i use the mpg123 to run a .mp3 file it starts playing like the first cuarter of a second of the song looping over and over till i crtl-break.

I have a 2.6.7 Kernell, compiled snd-atiixp as a module. I have also edited the /etc/modules.d/alsa adding the "snd-card-0 snd-atiixp" line and then run update-modules. The /etc/modules.conf file was updated.

I belive I'm near to make sound work, but dont know what the problem is.

----------

## rubicon

My sound works just fine, however I wanted to listen with head phones only to find out that the PCM2 will only work with PCM volume up whihc means it still plays from the speaker and headphones. Not the desired result.

I got my touch to work with the synaptics ebuild and loading the psmouse as a module. Also my wireless works good me uding ndiswrapper.

I am running 2.6.9-gentoo-r9

----------

